# Crikey! Steve Irwin's legacy in the red as Australia Zoo crippled by debt



## Fuscus (Feb 21, 2011)

take with a grain or two of salt ( mind you - the sunny coast is not in the best financial position ATM )
Crikey! Steve Irwin's legacy in the red as Australia Zoo crippled by debt | Courier Mail


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 21, 2011)

_Management at the once-booming Sunshine Coast tourism and conservation icon has confirmed at least 22 staff have been recently let go due to a downturn in tourism

_*but i thought all those thousands of dollars spent on Oprah and the rest of those free loaders were going to bring millions into the Tourism Industry? *


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2011)

I keep forgetting to go visit the Zoo and see whats there , shame on me!


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2011)

What a _croc_, they should sell some of their cattle properties.


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, it comes as no suprise, you just have to look who's running the show. It was bound to happen.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 21, 2011)

i really hope that this is not true as its great for tourism and reptile awareness. However i think that they will be ok they have made heaps of money and lots of properties.


----------



## ryanrumler (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i knew once steve past that **** would go down hill.i remember i applied for a job there and i never got it i was so pissed off aha.could it be cause of the floods and everything yous rekon?wouldnt take long for them to run themselves in debt with all the staff/food and all other costs


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Feb 21, 2011)

hopefully its not true, a lot of people knocked steve , but he is a legend hes done more than anyone to promote reptiles and get the message across that snakes are not killing machines and need to be protected


----------



## fugawi (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think it is the end yet, but with the floods, cyclones and especially the US dollar making the holiday not so cheap, it will pick up....eventually


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 21, 2011)

Crikey-World has issued a rebuttal - Australia Zoo talks up its prospects | QLD News | Breaking News in Queensland | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------

